# GA14DS REV LIMMIT/REDLINE



## nickic (Dec 24, 2005)

What is the redline/ rev limmit on my ga14ds


Regards
Nick


----------



## FoUrBaNgEr (Dec 26, 2005)

Good question..... to my knowlegde, most Nissan 4-cyl's redline at or about 6500 RPM.


----------

